# Can you help me to know ... ? (Including pic)



## UFC (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

This is my first post in this awesome forum. I have pair of cockatiels (see below picture) and I wanna know two things:

1-	What kind of cockatiels are they? 
2-	Are they males or females? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are Whiteface pied. How long have you had them? How old are they? Are they related?


----------



## UFC (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, but are they males or females? How can somebody tell?

Well, I have no idea about their age. ActuallyI bought them for my son. I saw them and I thought that they will make him happy and they do. Suddenly I decided to read and educate myself about them


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Pied is a mutation that both sexes always look alike.  Other mutations look like females when young, and as they mature and molt the sexes can visually be determined. Not so with pied.

You would have to either take them to a vet to have them DNA sexed, *or* watch for mannerism specific to males and females. Generally females will be quiet, and males will whistle (make the wolf whistle sound) and bang their beaks on the cage bars or perch and make heart-wings.

You can go to YouTube and search for videos that show what to look for as to males and females.

You might also consider removing the nestbox from the cage. Cockatiels do not need anything to sleep in.


----------



## UFC (Mar 29, 2012)

Many thanks for the info ..............


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say your birds are gorgeous!


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely looking birds, Phil.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try this:

http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7310&d=1298765864


----------

